# Gas Ranges



## rsgraves (Feb 6, 2015)

I am looking at retiring to Italy. I have an antique US gas range. Does any know if it can be used in Italy ???

Thanks


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

So you haven't heard that Italian gas stoves are the best in the world and that you won't get ripped off when you buy one? No, I would not bring an antigue American stove or any American stove to Italy.


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

Depends where you are going. Lots of places do not have piped gas and bottled gas is used


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Usually you can change the jets to go from methane to propane or back. The units sold in Italy tend to ship with a package of spare jets. The installer will use the right ones.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Unless it is highly valuable, it won't be worth the bother.


----------

